# Horse shows teeth



## NCPaint7 (Sep 19, 2009)

What does it mean when my horse shows her teeth? Is that a warning that she's getting mad or is it just something she'll do?


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

as in lips curled back with the teeth bared like a dog? I've only ever had one horse do that to me and he was sure as heck going to take a chunk of you if you got within range.
Sounds like a very nasty temperament but maybe I'm wrong? LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is she showing any other signs of aggression; ears pinned, lowered head, whites of her eyes showing, etc.? Or is it more of a curl up the top lip and raise her head way up type thing?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

If there's angry signs I'd say probably yes but if it's just showing her teeth and flexing her lips up and out my mare does that when she has hay or some treats stuck in her bottom lip or if she doesn't like the taste of something. I've also heard it could be a form of testing the air but I think that's a stallion thing.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I had one mare do that while she was choking. Thankfully there were many other obvious symptoms. 

Most of the time it's just they've got a funny taste.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Is she baring her teeth? That's agression. 

Or is she raising her upper lip. They do that to smell better or if they get a funny taste in their mouth


----------



## NCPaint7 (Sep 19, 2009)

It wasnt a mean look to her and she didnt seem to be upset or getting annoyed or angry and i deffinitly did not do anything to her. Well ill pay closer attention next time, well if there is a next time, thank you!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Or is she raising her upper lip. They do that to smell better or if they get a funny taste in their mouth


This is typically the case that I see and you'll easily know the difference between this and an aggressive "I'm going to bite you" look.


----------

